# [SOLVED] Repair MS Office without CD?



## Rabnix (Aug 20, 2010)

I have Microsoft Office, I think it's 2003, but I'm not sure, the version number is 11.0.8321.0 and none of the programs will start, I was wondering if it's possible to repair the installation without the CD, because I can't find it. And there's no way in HELL I'm going to install 2007 or 2010. I hate what Microsoft did to Office. I have Open Office, too; but I really don't like it, as it doesn't have the full functionality that MS Office does. Running windows XP Pro SP3. Hardware shouldn't be an issue, because it was running fine with the same hardware before. Ran all The malware/virus detection programs I could think of and they turned up nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Repair MS Office without CD?*

you will have to order a replacement cd from microsoft. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/302822


----------



## Rabnix (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Repair MS Office without CD?*

Ugh, screw that. I'm not spending ANOTHER 3 days battling Microsoft for a program I already bought. I know I have the disc somewhere...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Repair MS Office without CD?*



Rabnix said:


> Ugh, screw that. I'm not spending ANOTHER 3 days battling Microsoft for a program I already bought. I know I have the disc somewhere...


as long as you have a legal copy and registered, then it will not take three days of battling. As far as the cost, its not much and mostly for shipping.


----------



## Rabnix (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Repair MS Office without CD?*

I had a legal, registered copy of XP and it took 3 days to get them to activate it. I've been dealing with those bastards ever since I could sound enough like an adult to be taken seriously, and it's never been easy when dealing with Microsoft. Like I said, I know I have the disc somewhere, it's just a matter of finding it.


----------



## Rabnix (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Repair MS Office without CD?*

I knew I'd find it if I looked hard enough, can someone mark this as solved?


----------

